# حد هنا من هنسة القاهرة



## محمد سمير وحيد (23 أبريل 2006)

حد هنا من هندسة كيميائيه كلية الهندسة جامعه القاهرة 
عاوز اتعرف علية او عليها 
انا فى الفرقة الثانية
:81: :81: :81:


----------



## نيفين (27 أبريل 2006)

انا خريجة العام الماضى من هذا القسم من جامعة القاهرة


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (27 أبريل 2006)

واية اخبار الحياه معاكو انتى وزمايلك اشتغلتوا ولا لسة

لو اجابتك حلوة فرحيينى ولو 
لا متقوليش


----------



## نيفين (28 أبريل 2006)

متقلقش دكاترة القسم بيشغلوا الاولاد المتخرجين علطول (الدكتورة ريم والدكتور مجدى) الولاد بس وبالنسبة للبنات املهم الوسطة والاتصال بالدكاترة بمعرفة شخصية اما بالنسبة لى لسة ربنا مرزقنيش بشغل فى مجال تخصصى


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (28 أبريل 2006)

لالالالا 
الكلام اللى انت بتقولية دة ميخشش عقل 
على فكرة 
ان القسم بيعلق اعلانات عن وظائف للخريجين وشروط متهيئلي عادية روحى وشوفى 
وربنا يكرمك


----------



## ibm_mourad (3 مايو 2006)

يا بشمهندسة نيفين الحل مع الدكتورة فاطمة عاشور بتحب قوي تساعد البنات


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (3 مايو 2006)

انا كل شوية اجد اعلانات فى القسم روحى وشوفى قبل كدة طلبوا بنات بس وكان ده شرط
اقراى الجرنان فى شركات بتعوز مهندسين كيمياء بالذات يوم الجمعة جريدة الاهرام


----------



## نيفين (5 مايو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

بالنسبة للدكتورة فاطمة بنات صحابى كانوا متبعينها و اخذت منهم اوراقهم ومفيش اى حاجة لغاية دلوقتى
على العموم انتو وشكوا حلو عليا انا الحمد للة اشتغلت فى شركة مكسبات طعم(مصنع) مبقليش يومين
بس متعب جدا
على العموم ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (5 مايو 2006)

انت بتتكلمى جد اشتغلتى والله الف مبروك 
مش مهم الشغل متعب 
الحياه كفاح والله فرحتلك اوى 
بس يعنى دلواتى شركة مكسبات بكرة شركة احسن وربنا يوفقك يعنى ودوري برضة على شركات تانية لغاية ما الشركات تجرى وراكى
اسعى ياعبد وانا اسعى وراك


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (5 مايو 2006)

النهاردة الجمعة جيبي جرنان الاهرام دى نصيحة 
ممكن متلقيش الجمعة دى بس باذن اللة هتلاقى فى جرايد ايام الجمعة كتير
لان فى ايام مفيهاش خالص وفى ايام يبقى مطلوب مهندسين كيمياء ذى الرز


----------



## مودي_إم (5 مايو 2006)

ايه يا محمد باشا .... ذاكرت الإلكترونكس ولا لسة ... أنا الشيخ


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (5 مايو 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هو انت اهلا ياشيخ 
الكترونيكس مين ياعم احنا ناس مخلصة  :69: :69:


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (5 مايو 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هو انت اهلا ياشيخ 
الكترونيكس مين ياعم احنا ناس مخلصة  :69: :69:


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (5 مايو 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هو انت اهلا ياشيخ 
الكترونيكس مين ياعم احنا ناس مخلصة  :69: :69:


----------



## مودي_إم (5 مايو 2006)

بس أنا مكنتش أعرف إنك راجل واسع الانتشاء كدة ... ده انت كدة هتخليني أخاف منك ... و راجل ليك إسهامات في المنتدى و بضيف موضوعات ... لأ جامد


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (6 مايو 2006)

اه امال اية شد حيلك معانا بقى 
وظبطتنا فى المنتدى دة 
ذى مابتظبطتنا فى الكلية


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (6 مايو 2006)

اه امال اية شد حيلك معانا بقى 
وظبطتنا فى المنتدى دة 
ذى مابتظبطتنا فى الكلية


----------



## احمد بكرى (30 يوليو 2006)

الاخ محمد سمير وحيد


----------



## احمد بكرى (30 يوليو 2006)

الاخ محمد سمير وحيد 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,
ارجوا منك لو تكرمت انك تسألى عن الدراسات العليا من دبلومات او دورات تدريبيه خاصه بمجال معالجه المياه فى الكليه عندك وهل ينفع ان انا اشترك فيها علما باننى خريخ كليه العلوم جامعه عين شمس وشكرا,,
وسلامى اليك


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (1 أغسطس 2006)

انا حاليا فى الاسكندرية لما هرجع باذن الله هسالك


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (16 أغسطس 2006)

انا حاليا فى الاسكندرية لما هرجع باذن الله هسالك


----------



## عماد ممدوح (26 يناير 2007)

يا محمد يامو عليكو انا عارف ان الموضوع ده كان وانت في سنه ثانية ودلوقتي انت في سنه ثالثة وردي ده متأخر بس ارجوك انا بجد واحشاني الكلية جدا وحاسس اني شايف حتى السلالم والمعامل وصالة اعلى كيمياء وانا باكلمك
انا مش عارف اذا كان الدكاترة حتى هيفتكروني وللا لا لاني والحمد لله اتخرجت سنة 2001 مع دكتور محمد فهمي و دكتور عثمان ودكتور حمدي يا ترى دول لسه موجودين أمانه يا شيخ تطمني عليهم ويا ترى أسامه بتاع الـ heat transfer لسه موجود 
أرجو الرد وشكرا لك الف مرة وارجو الرد على ان كان هناك دبلومات متعلقة بالتحلية ام لا


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (27 يناير 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (27 يناير 2007)

كل الدكاترة دول موجودين ولسه عمالين يعذبوا فينا 
وبالنسبه لاسامه بتاع الheat جاب لنا حته دين مساله ياااااااااااه صعبه جدا


----------



## eslam128 (27 يناير 2007)

haaaaaaaaaaaaa
DR: 2osama

lsa haud7'olena 2l term da 3shan udena phase
da3watkom
uaret tfakarola fe 7aga n3melha mofeda fe 2l 2gaza de
EsLaM128


----------



## عماد ممدوح (27 يناير 2007)

لو عايز حد يتدرب في شركة تحلية محترمة في الصيف يبقى يقوللي وانا ان شاء الله هأحاول اني اجيبه شرم الشيخ
وشكرا على الردود الجميلة دي


----------



## eslam128 (27 يناير 2007)

haaaaaaaa
fe sharm 2l sha7'''''''...................low kda
nooooo
3shan mosh hadarab kda
low fe 2l 2gaza 2l kebera 2b2a 2nazamha isa
m3ak da low unfa3
we fekra lah man3melsh kesm llmosa3adat 2ly zay de
3shan feh nas mabt3rafshhhhhh tro7 7eta tedarab feha
thx 3mad
EsLaM128


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (30 يناير 2007)

متشكرين جدا يا بشمهندس عماد ممدوح على فرصه التدريب اللى انت كتبتها 
ياسلام لو فى منك كتير


----------



## mazen_99 (30 يناير 2007)

يا جماعة يا ريت بجد اى دورة تدريب انا معاكوا فيها .... 
mody9990 (at) yahoo.com


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (1 فبراير 2007)

و أنا كمان معاكم


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (2 فبراير 2007)

بالنسبه للطلاب انا بجهز الان لكورس matlab ان شاء الله ممكن ابدا فيه على اول اسبوع فى الترم التانى اللى عاوز ياخده يراسلنى ويخليه على الاتصال بى انا كل يوم موجود فى المنتدى


----------



## modddyyy (4 فبراير 2007)

انا زيزي اولي كيمياء القاهرة عايزة اعرف مواقع عن الاصلاح التعليمي في مصر اومشاكل التعليم في مصر بكل المراحل التعليميه علشان انا مش لاقيه ده علشان مشروع احمد جابر


----------



## modddyyy (4 فبراير 2007)

انا زيزى برضه عايزه اعرف اراء اى حد حواليك عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (4 فبراير 2007)

بالنسبه لمشكله التعليم فى مصر مش محتاجه بحث على النت او مواقع من وجهت نظرى انتى ممكن تكتبى على اللي انتى شفتيه فى تعليمك من مساوء ذى مثلا زحمه الفصل الدروس الخصوصيه تنوع التعليم ف مصر من ازهرى حكومى خاص امريكي المانى فرنسي 
مشاكل الكتب المدرسيه 
مشاكل المدرسين وحالهم 
الامتحانات ومشاكلها 
هروب الطلاب من المدارس 
اى مشكله اتكلمى عنها وحاولى تكتبي بعض الحلول ومدعهة بالصور
اعملي حوار مع اى حد فى التعليم ذى مدير مدرسه مثلا


----------



## modddyyy (4 فبراير 2007)

والصور دى اجيبها منين؟


----------



## عماد ممدوح (7 فبراير 2007)

*سياسة النفخ في القربة المقطوعه (إصلاح التعليم)*

أختي العزيزة زيزي
إليك هذا الرابط وأرجو أن تجدي فيه ما تريدينه

http://www.arabreformforum.org/ar/ImpDocs.htm#edu
وأيضا
http://www.arabreformforum.org/ar/reports/education in egypt.pdf
وهو نتاج مؤتمر الإسكندرية أو ما يسمى وثيقة الإسكندرية 2004 الخاصة بإصلاح التعليم في مصـــر


----------

